# Westside "Egg Funnel" 4/27/11



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Found a place that had some chrome. Caught a fat egg mutant and thought I would share


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Mepps do you have a separate fridge just for eggs? HA! You have to have about 50lbs by now! That female looks like a football!

Thanks for sharing the pic.

-KSU


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

KSUFLASH said:


> Mepps do you have a separate fridge just for eggs?
> -KSU


Yes....I do


----------



## LadyFisher (Apr 19, 2011)

<---- Has a dumb question. LOL What is the purpose of egging the fish, rather than letter her do her thing in the water? Im just curious, as I have never seen that done.  Dont laugh, but do you EAT them? Or take them to a hatchery, where the finglerlings can grow, then stock them back out?? It makes sense, just never realized they actually take eggs OUT OF the fish. LOL Ignornace isnt bliss, its actually annoying, as I prefer to learn about things! Thanks


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

LadyFisher said:


> <---- Has a dumb question. LOL What is the purpose of egging the fish, rather than letter her do her thing in the water? Im just curious, as I have never seen that done.  Dont laugh, but do you EAT them? Or take them to a hatchery, where the finglerlings can grow, then stock them back out?? It makes sense, just never realized they actually take eggs OUT OF the fish. LOL Ignornace isnt bliss, its actually annoying, as I prefer to learn about things! Thanks


These eggs will be cured to use as bait next season to catch more steelhead. Good read:
http://www.lakemichiganangler.com/tips/shore/floating_spawn_steelhead.htm

Eggs in a sack


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

very nice Mepps almost looks like a Pink.


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Brian.Smith said:


> very nice Mepps almost looks like a Pink.


Thanks, never caught one that looked like this before


----------



## LadyFisher (Apr 19, 2011)

Very interesting  Thanks for that! Bait never crossed my mind. I learn something new every day LOL (My main goal in life  LOL )


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Mepps3 wins the weirdest steelie of the year award!


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I caught 1 like that in NY had huge shoulders on her. I really need to make a trip up north to do some steelie fishing work is really messing my fishing up..


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

I did catch this mutant couple months ago minus the hump


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Lots of droppie's today. 

The kork on my rod is 20"


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Funnel must be the hip new word on the streetz


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Fishaholic69 said:


> Funnel must be the hip new word on the streetz


"Funnel" beat the heck out of naming the rivers ....


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

now datz funnel g!!!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

just curious? what funnel were u on? The red or the blue?


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Fishaholic69 said:


> just curious? what funnel were u on? The red or the blue?



It was actually a chrome funnel


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Hahaha! Makes sense....


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Yes.......I am loving how the funnel thing took off.....hilarious, the lurkers have to be wondering wtf is going on. Love it!


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Nice chrome funnel even has a easy to carry handle.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

You know, an egg funnel would be kind of nice to have. A lot easier to catch the loosies as they are dropping out


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Carpman said:


> Yes.......I am loving how the funnel thing took off.....hilarious, the lurkers have to be wondering wtf is going on. Love it!


Amen!................


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

thephildo0916 said:


> You know, an egg funnel would be kind of nice to have. A lot easier to catch the loosies as they are dropping out


lol so true

and i love the chrome funnel...lol


----------

